# Bluefin Tuna vs. MAN



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

A bluefin tuna trip with Captain Dom up in the Cape. Watch the video till the end, it has a suprise ending!


----------



## moonriver (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice video.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

awesome video bro

but what happened after the rod broke? I would imagine the odds of landing the fish would be slim to none after your rod breaks right at the grip on a tuna like that


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> awesome video bro
> 
> but what happened after the rod broke? I would imagine the odds of landing the fish would be slim to none after your rod breaks right at the grip on a tuna like that


THanks for all the compliments guys. Tune in for more of our videos. If you've got any video, you'd like edited or just jazzed up let us know. We can make a really long and mundane video, into something that your neighbors and family members will never get tired of watching over and over again!

I'm not sure, one of our members sent in some raw video footage to us, and we edited it for them was all. I would think that it would have been near impossible to land a fish that big after something like that.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Bet dat rod manufacture doesn't get a very good reference from dem Feller's sad2sm

Where's a $50 Academy Ugly Stick or a $40 Roddy rod when ya need one 

Wow, what a fish!! 

Salute :cheers:


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

saltwater4life said:


> awesome video bro
> 
> but what happened after the rod broke? I would imagine the odds of landing the fish would be slim to none after your rod breaks right at the grip on a tuna like that


They tried to hand line the fish but after the third pull the fish broke off the line , too big of a fish .


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

hog said:


> Bet dat rod manufacture doesn't get a very good reference from dem Feller's sad2sm
> 
> Where's a $50 Academy Ugly Stick or a $40 Roddy rod when ya need one
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, I have that rod...the one that busted. LOL! I hope it doesn't happen to me:spineyes:


----------



## captdc (Aug 23, 2010)

amazing video snagged,hope we get into something that big this weekend at the canyon.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

captdc said:


> amazing video snagged,hope we get into something that big this weekend at the canyon.


If we do, I'm passing the rod off to you, and I'll film you fight ...LOL


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice video! One badd *** boat!! OTI rod????


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweet! I would love to have me one of those armbreaker custome rods.... But that's just me....


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

ssteel069 said:


> Nice video! One badd *** boat!! OTI rod????


No, from my understanding it was a Black Hole Popping rod...


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

woodlandsboy said:


> Sweet! I would love to have me one of those armbreaker custome rods.... But that's just me....


Oh yeah, he makes some of the sickest rods I've ever seen, no doubt! You should hit him up and ask him about his rods. He seems like a very nice guy.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

IgotSNAGGED said:


> No, from my understanding it was a Black Hole Popping rod...


Sorry, I just found out it was a BD200 and *NOT* Black Hole popping rod.


----------

